# It's all over now, Baby Blue



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just checked the IRS Paris website and found this:
Internal Revenue Service | Paris, France - Embassy of the United States

There is no more mention of the IRS offices on either the London nor the Frankfurt Embassy/Consulate sites. So I guess we're on our own from here.

And even the Beijing office is now closed: U.S. Citizen Services | Beijing, China - Embassy of the United States

Not sure how long these notices will stay up, but you may want to note the various addresses they list for obtaining help from overseas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

